

Muse: The Brain-Sensing Headband - vpdn
http://www.indiegogo.com/interaxonmuse

======
David
This is very similar to the 14-sensor emotiv headset (emotiv.com), which is a
little pricier, but closer to a full EEG in scope. One thing I'm not sure of--
are the behind-the-ear sensors in the Muse intended to be reference sensors?
Because depending on the specific location behind the ear, there's not a lot
to see there. That's the standard reference sensor location on the Emotiv, and
one of several reference locations on a typical full EEG headset (I think).

If it's not a reference electrode, and is intended to be used for data
collection, then the raw magnitude of the data will be next to meaningless.
Only magnitude relative to data in the same wearing session should mean
anything, given the large variability of skin conductance.

I'll also be curious to see how they've solved the problem of noise on a dry
electrode. Using the Emotiv to collect data for an experiment on Emotion, we
occasionally ran into a trial's worth of data that was unusable because of (we
think) sensor noise, and that was using fresh saline solution on felt sensor
pads.

------
asher_
I like the look of this. I have used a lot of different consumer EEG gear and
this is by far the best looking unit I have seen for every day use. I am
curious to see how it performs, as it looks like it would be difficult to
maintain solid contact in this form factor. Movement of these devices across
the skin can produce a lot of noise too.

I'm sure as hell getting one to play with though.

